# To Mod, Or Not To Mod: Dual Rectifier Effects Loop



## Zepp88 (Jun 24, 2008)

Instead of dealing with balancing all the levels, dealing with the phase issues, and not getting as good of a tone as I get with nothing in the loop, should I just mod the damned thing?

Basically this is a pros, cons, and what-to-expect thread, and is it easy enough to do on my own?

I don't need to be able to switch the loop on and off, but I DO need the master volume control.

So, for those of you who have had this mod done, is it worth it?


----------



## The Trooper (Jun 25, 2008)

I was going to mod the Racktifier's loop to serial, but I'm getting pretty good results as is. My advice: keep tweaking.


----------



## turmoil (Jun 25, 2008)

i've been going through the same thing with my recto. the effects loop, to me anyway, is more or less just a big pain in the ass. 

i would personally get the mod to make it serial and have it done by Voodoo Amps because i'm a fan of their work. The only thing keeping me from doing that is that i know someday i want to own an older 2 channel recto with the serial loop. you could always try going that route


----------



## noodles (Jun 25, 2008)

If you mod your amp, then the loop will ALWAYS be in. You loose the ability to switch it in and out.

Honestly, I'd keep playing around with it.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jun 25, 2008)

What effects are you running in the loop that you are getting phase issues?


----------



## Drew (Jun 25, 2008)

I've had trouble with my delay - basically, I have to set the mix to 100% because otherwise there's audible phasing. The problem I suspect is that I can't set the delay to wet only, so simply buying a different delay might be the answer.  

The bigger issue though is that the loop quickly gets too hot for the delay (a Line6 DL4) as the channel volume comes up...


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jun 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> I've had trouble with my delay - basically, I have to set the mix to 100% because otherwise there's audible phasing. The problem I suspect is that I can't set the delay to wet only, so simply buying a different delay might be the answer.
> 
> The bigger issue though is that the loop quickly gets too hot for the delay (a Line6 DL4) as the channel volume comes up...



The phasing might be the delay itself. If the mix isn't 100% wet, then the dry signal is still probably going through the dsp and that's causing the phasing. FWIW, I never have this problem with my Recto & G-Force.


----------



## Drew (Jun 25, 2008)

Maybe... It definitely goes away iif I run the mix at 90% wet and just back off the delay, but then again that proves nothing, just that the pedal itself doesn't phase with itself.

I guess I definitely trust Mesa to get that right over Line6.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 25, 2008)

as far as the mod being easy to do yourself, yes. its like relocating 3 wires dude 

Im sure theres a way to mod it to make it so its in series, and still switchable on/off using a bypass loop or something, but i couldnt honestly say, and i havent seen one, and dont have a spare dual rec laying around to figure it out myself with. as for just making it 100% wet, its super easy

and the fx loop circuit itself will always be engaged, but you can still switch your fx in and out of the loop using a bypass looper


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 25, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> What effects are you running in the loop that you are getting phase issues?



In one of the threads around here i mentioned that having the G-Sharp in the loop was making things sound a bit funny, and Mike mentioned that it might be a phase issue.

I've kinda gotten it to sound alright, after playing around having the Mix at 12 o'clock and the send at aroun 3 or 4 o'clock seemed to sound the best...

I'm just anticipating a major PITA once my loop switcher gets here and I throw the ADA in the mix.

Really, other than not being able to turn the loop on and off (which I don't really care about, I'll have so many other switching options that it really doesn't matter) is there any reason not to mod the loop?


----------



## kmanick (Jun 26, 2008)

Drew I switched to using a Boss DD-3 in my loop (with my MXR 10 band EQ) and 
I'm having no problems with it anymore , like I was when I tried to use my Boss ME-50,
that thing oscillated to shit constantly.(although it works great in the loop of my JSX).
If I keep my channel level down below 11:00 and keep the mix on the loop dimed ,it 
seems to be working OK.

Mike they're plenty of threads and Schematic pics of this mod over on the mesa forum, it looks like an easy enough mod to do.
I might do mine this summer just to see what the difference is (on the Single recto's it's a real simple mod).


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool, I'll look them up. 

Should be completely reversible too, or maybe there's even a diagram for adding a Parallel/Serial selector switch


----------

